# 6 Hour Quilt



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Here is one of the things I do when I am not knitting or crocheting. It is Kay Wood's "6-hour Quilt"

Bev


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty and see the fur baby likes it too :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

spoilt dog...lovely quilt!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

That's nice, well done......but did it take you 6hours? I find that when a time is stated for any sewing, knitting or crochet pattern it always takes me twice as long.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful quilt,beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Can you honestly do that in 6 hours? Totally amazing.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

That quilt is beautiful. I love your dog.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is gorgeous and it looks like it has been given the seal of approval! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty and that only took you 6 hrs. Wow. Puppy must be very warm and cozy a wonderful quilt and a fur coat.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

just to clarify, Kaye Woods had definitely popularized this quilt, but it has been around for decades. I first came across the 'sew and flip' technique while watching Georgia Bonesteel on TV in my 20s.... (40 years ago) Georgia had many 'lap' and 'fast' quilting techniques, but I can't even swear she invented it... I think it is one of those 'happy coincidences' that lots of quilters came up with separately... it is really the same basic principle as 'paper piecing', we just leave out the paper and do it all right on the fabric! ... Credit where credit is due...Kay certainly made it well-known when she began to ask for volunteers at quilt shows to come into a work room and do an hour or two on whatever was in progress...some cut, some sew, some trim and some bind. At the end of the show she usually has dozens of donor quilts to be sent to a local shelter or deserving organization. Just one of the 'painless' and fun ways quilters contribute to our communities, just like knitters.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Alimac said:


> Can you honestly do that in 6 hours? Totally amazing.


I wondered that too. Beautiful quilt & huge beautiful dog.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous! I used to quilt,but somewhere along the line, I just don't have the time. I have several started,yours makes me want to pull them out and work on them again!  I have a book by Georgia Bonesteel, and have made the Fan Quilt from it..it does go so fast..I love the colors in yours, just a fantastic job!


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

It is named "6 hour quilt" and I suppose if you only did 1 or 2 rounds you could do it in that amount of time. Mine took the better part of a week, which is still pretty fast. I used 7 different fabrics (all Hawaiian), and it turned out to be about a double bed size. It is for a friend who loves Hawaii.

Bev


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Stitchwizz said:


> It is named "6 hour quilt" and I suppose if you only did 1 or 2 rounds you could do it in that amount of time. Mine took the better part of a week, which is still pretty fast. I used 7 different fabrics (all Hawaiian), and it turned out to be about a double bed size. It is for a friend who loves Hawaii.
> 
> Bev


well, of course, it is true that Kaye's 6 hr version is a baby quilt...I think there was the center and then 3 rounds and binding.... naturally, a full size quilt will take a lot more time because of having to keep such long seams flat and straight...yours is lovely and very well done...they are prone to ripple if they get big, but yours is laying beautifully... and however long it took you, it was pieced, stuffed, quilted and bound in that time!!!!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Bev;

I am just learning and I find your quilt very inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful!

Renate


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

can you tell me how big your strips are?


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> Gorgeous! I used to quilt,but somewhere along the line, I just don't have the time. I have several started,yours makes me want to pull them out and work on them again! I have a book by Georgia Bonesteel, and have made the Fan Quilt from it..it does go so fast..I love the colors in yours, just a fantastic job!


Oh, this above post uis so true, I have several quilt tops just waiting for me to get them out and finish them. Sad part I have a really good Long Arm Quilting machine just sitting in my room waiting to be used.
Loved to sew the tops but harder to finish them.
thanks for the reminder of the quilts. i must have at least over 100 hard back quilting books, oh, no I'm sure it is more than that. just packed in tubs and three book shelves. \
I don't buy knitting or crochet books, just no room.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very lovely ..thanks for sharing


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thats a nice looking quilt I would guess you could make one up in all kinds of 'Themes' I love the design of it!! plus what a great stash buster... I have just as much material as I do yarn! 
Deemail thanks for the information on this... I use to watch Georgia Bonsteel all the time.. I actually have a quilt my MIL made in the lap quilt style that needs some hand work done but other than that its beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty and thanks for the travel back in time Deemail


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

yona said:


> So pretty and thanks for the travel back in time Deemail


I really miss the assortment of quilting and handcraft shows we used to get on pbs...now we're lucky to get one a week, but Georgia is alive and well, I received an advertisement a bit ago for her new book along with an offer on some of her older books....got a great deal and she autographed all 4 books I bought... am still re-reading them as they are the first I purchased in a long time... i have so many books and magazines that I decided not to buy more, that I would rather have yarn and fabric so I just go to the bookshelves and re-read one I haven't looked at in 20 years....just like brand new!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Bev,your quilt is lovely.I can see your fur baby has given it the seal of approval..Love the picture.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

beautiful quilt


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful, what do you use for a lining?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

One giant log cabin block.. And love your tropical fabrics... Lovely.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Love your quilt! I gave quilting a try years ago but my hand stitching was too large to make it look pretty. I kept re-sewing until I had it right. Gave me such a headache I never tried again. My hat's off to you!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

I have just started patchwork and it would take me 6 hours to figure out what materials to use


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern source for this quilt. It is
colorful, tailored and a "stash buster". (That's right, I have
cotton prints I would like to use.) Thanks in advance.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

yes me too


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Love a flip and sew! We do a lot of "gift" quilts for babies , children and adults in my sewing group and we can churn these out as fast a need arises. Two of us work together and we seem to keep the front on track by stretching a little and of course holding it out to feed works great! Very nice job!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Carole Murphy said:


> Oh, this above post uis so true, I have several quilt tops just waiting for me to get them out and finish them. Sad part I have a really good Long Arm Quilting machine just sitting in my room waiting to be used.
> Loved to sew the tops but harder to finish them.
> thanks for the reminder of the quilts. i must have at least over 100 hard back quilting books, oh, no I'm sure it is more than that. just packed in tubs and three book shelves. \
> I don't buy knitting or crochet books, just no room.


You too!! The next things I purge will be my quilting books. I just cannot make all I have planned . Sure did have the crochet and knitting books fly out of here and am so happy others can enjoy what I did! I use my friends long arm once in awhile. Takes me longer to put it on than to quilt it! I always hand quilt at least 2 full or queen quilts a year and am just getting one ready to do. Post us a picture when you get back to the machine.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

knitpick said:


> can you tell me how big your strips are?


each strip is 6 inches wide.

Bev


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice, quilt, nice husband, cool bear! Thanks for the info on the 6-hour method. I haven't tried it yet, but I think you inspired me!


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Bev,your quilt is lovely.I can see your fur baby has given it the seal of approval..Love the picture.


I can see by your avatar that you love furry ones too, They are great.

Bev


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

krankymax said:


> Beautiful, what do you use for a lining?


The batting is bamboo, but you could use whatever you like. For the backing, I was looking for a batik that would go, but not finding that I just used a "leaffy" or "viney" print from JoAnn's


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

maryjaye said:


> I would love to have the pattern source for this quilt. It is
> colorful, tailored and a "stash buster". (That's right, I have
> cotton prints I would like to use.) Thanks in advance.


I don't remember whewre I purchased the pattern, but it is definitely published by Kay Wood. She has a video on Youtube showing how to make the 6 hour quilt. (I did it my way), but hers is very helpful. Hopeyou can find it.

Bev


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought a blanket to use in the memorial quilt for my grandson. It would be a nice weight when finished. For the backing, some old flat sheets will work too. Thank you for sharing your beautiful quilt.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Stitchwizz said:


> I don't remember whewre I purchased the pattern, but it is definitely published by Kay Wood. She has a video on Youtube showing how to make the 6 hour quilt. (I did it my way), but hers is very helpful. Hopeyou can find it.
> 
> Bev


Thank you!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you


----------

